# Needed Gruesome safety videos



## Tenn (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello folks I'm back after a few health problems.

I'm starting a little project with a troubled youth. Gonna try to take him under my wing and give him a little help in life if the good Lord helps me accomplish my desired end ? I need your help in located a rather gruesome graphic video of a fellow that you might say got eaten by his lathe. I've seen it and while it is very graphic it drives home the point of safety and what can happen with a lathe the size of mine. I'm looking forward to sharing what little I know and I'm sure my young apprentice will be making his own trips to the Hobby-Machinist soon. 

After working for 20 years as a lineman where the possibility of instant death and dismemberment was always stressed and needed to be constantly in mind, safety is a big issue with me. I'm proud to say that after training some 30 apprentices in that trade to the best of my knowledge they all still have ten fingers and ten toes. Our youth are very capable of learning our valuable trade and skills and it's up to us old fogy's to hand down and pass on what little we know. For this I greatly value and appreciate this site and all you fellow members that share your wisdom. 

Thanks for your help.
~Tenn


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 30, 2012)

Did you get a look at the student killed at MIT by her hair being pulled into the machine?  It is on You Tube and just about as gruesome as you would care for it to be.  I read about it last month or in November and it was a big deal on the web for a while, so you should still be able to find it pretty easilly.  Hope this helps.
Bob


----------



## Tenn (Jan 30, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Did you get a look at the student killed at MIT by her hair being pulled into the machine?  It is on You Tube and just about as gruesome as you would care for it to be.  I read about it last month or in November and it was a big deal on the web for a while, so you should still be able to find it pretty easilly.  Hope this helps.
> Bob


   I don't think I've seen that one yet ? But yes I'm looking for any of those pics of people that got a sleeve caught and pulled into a lathe or mill, or hair in the shaft etc... Mostly clothes catching and fingers, heads or other body parts mangled. 

Thanks I'll see if I can find it....links will be appreciated too.


----------



## Tenn (Jan 30, 2012)

Found the site I was looking for but think it's quite a bit too graphic for my apprentice.

This site is EXTREMELY GRAPHIC AND DOES NOT NEED TO BE SEEN BY ANYONE WITH A WEAK STOMACH !!!!!!! 
Or that has nightmares!!!!  YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED !!! I post it because it drives home what can and has happened to others and what can happen to us in less time than imaginable !! :yikes:  

http://www.silencertalk.com/forum/v...ross but suitable for a younger apprentice ??


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jan 30, 2012)

Tenn,

I was wondering about the age of your "apprentice". Most of those  factory accident photos like that are a bit over the top. That type of machine not  only kills the operator but destroys the evidence as well. Not sure how  appropriate it is for someone learning on a small scale. Perhaps a  practical demonstration of the power that a lathe can produce would be more  appropriate. Wrap a rope around the chuck (in back gear of course with  you at the controls and him no where near the lathe) and have him feel the power. Then ask him what  would happen if the lathe was at full speed and he got a sleeve caught  in it. A high school instructor of mine doing a bandsaw safety  demonstration actually cut up a beef shank to demonstrate how quickly an  arm could be sawed off in the band saw. I never forgot and never will  forget that lesson. 

Tom


----------



## HarryG (Jan 30, 2012)

I recall seeing one where several high school age kids were around a lathe and one of them came very close to being caught by a sleeve, I think. He managed to get away from it, but it got everyone's attention!

Now, if I can just remember where I saw it...


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jan 30, 2012)

This seems like an appropriate time for a story...

I used to teach high school industrial arts. Yes, I was a shop teacher.  One of my favorite classes and also the scariest was The Introduction to Metalworking. It was a co-ed class of about 26 ninth graders. I started them out on basic bench work with files and hack saws and eventually, after they got through all of the theory and safety lectures and when I got my courage up, moved them into machine work. One of the projects was a simple center punch. They were to turn it on the lathe and  harden it. Simple right? Well the thing I learned about ninth graders is that they never do anything alone, especially when it involves a mix of boys, and girls and I was constantly on alert to keep them form working in groups. One day I noticed a group of them huddled around a lathe and there was a white cloth flapping on the lead screw. I was just about to head back and see who was responsible for the rag at the lathe when one of the boys came up and very sheepishly asked to go the the locker room. When I inquired why, he explained that he had lost his underwear. Apparently he had leaned across the lathe to see what was going on and the elastic strap of his skivvies got caught on the rotating lead screw and it ripped them clean off. I left teaching shortly after that incident because the stress level was seriously way too high.

Tom


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 30, 2012)

HarryG said:


> I recall seeing one where several high school age kids were around a lathe and one of them came very close to being caught by a sleeve, I think. He managed to get away from it, but it got everyone's attention!
> 
> Now, if I can just remember where I saw it...



Was it this?  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...ror-stories-and-near-misses?p=35103#post35103


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 30, 2012)

Go here, lots of videos available.

http://www2.worksafebc.com/Publications/Multimedia/Videos.asp?ReportID=35133


----------



## HarryG (Jan 30, 2012)

Kennyd said:


> Was it this?  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...ror-stories-and-near-misses?p=35103#post35103




Yes, that's it!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d27_1291395628

It's also on You Tube.
Looks like I had another "senior moment" when recalling the details...:>)


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 30, 2012)

Tenn, I have some pics (not video's) of two guys trying to steel some copper 13.2KV EL cables from a pole if you want them.  They did not make it very far.


----------

